# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Độc đáo món gà ăn mày - Trung Quốc

## yeudulich

Món ăn này rất nổi tiếng trên khắp thế giới bởi cách chế biến độc đáo cũng như mùi vị thơm ngon của nó.


Gà ăn mày được sáng tạo trong một hoàn cảnh hết sức đặc biệt. Một gã ăn mày vô gia cư người Hàng Châu, trong cơn đói kém, đành phải liều mình bắt trộm gà ở sân vườn một nhà ven đường để xoa dịu những tiếng ùng ục phát ra từ cái dạ dày rỗng đã nhiều ngày qua. Hắn đang nhóm lửa và chuẩn bị làm gà thì bất ngờ, Hoàng thượng và những cận thần của người đang tiến đến gần. Trong cơn hoảng loạn, gã lấy bùn bọc gà lại và ném vội nó vào lửa. Mùi thơm từ con gà bị ném vào lửa đã thu hút vị Hoàng thượng dừng bước và dùng bữa cùng kẻ ăn mày kia. Thật ngạc nhiên, món ăn ngon đến mức Hoàng thượng khăng khăng muốn biết cách chế biến món ăn này. Kết quả là món gà nướng này đã được đưa vào thực đơn trong cung của vua và trở thành một món ăn rất nổi tiếng cho đến ngày nay.

Gà còn nguyên con, bỏ toàn bộ lòng mề là nguyên liệu tối cần thiết cho món ăn này. Để đem lại mùi thơm, vị ngon ngọt cho món ăn, gà phải được rửa sạch bằng rượu gạo rồi nhồi hỗn hợp hành lá, gừng, đậu tương, bột ngũ vị và một vài loại thảo mộc Trung Quốc vào trong bụng gà, khiến thịt gà thêm vị đậm đà và khử hết mùi tanh hôi. Trước khi đem bọc bùn và nướng trong lửa, người ta lấy lá sen hoặc lá cọ để bọc gà.


Lá bọc sẽ giúp gà không bị dính bùn mà lại có mùi thơm tự nhiên của lá cây. Bùn bọc gà cũng phải được nhào nặn tỉ mỉ với nước và 1 kg muối. Lượng muối này hoàn toàn không làm thay đổi gì hương vị của gà, ngược lại nó sẽ giúp lớp bùn cứng hơn và không bị long ra trong quá trình nướng.

Sau một vào giờ nướng trong lửa, mùi vị thơm của các nguyên liệu nhồi bên trong vẫn không hề bị mất đi. Hơn thế nữa, gà trở nên béo ngậy, mềm, ngọt, không hề bị khô và có mùi thơm rất hấp dẫn. Đặc biệt, tất cả xương gà đã róc hết thịt và chỉ cần dùng một đôi đũa nhỏ cũng có thể nhẹ nhàng tách riêng phần xương và phần thịt.

Do cách thức chế biến món ăn rất độc đáo và giá cả khá đắt đỏ, cho tới nay, không có nhiều nhà hàng phục vụ món ăn này trong thực đơn của mình nếu không có khách hàng đặt trước. 


Thoạt nhìn ban đầu, món ăn trông có vẻ không được bắt mắt lắm, nếu không muốn nói là hơi kì dị. Nhưng nó thực sự là một món ăn mang hương vị Trung Quốc mà bất cứ ai cũng không nên bỏ lỡ.

[RIGHT]Theo 24h




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------


## didierdrogtu

Ngon quá ! cực chuẩn luôn!!!!!!!!

----------


## dung89

Cái món  này xem phim Trung Quốc cũng thấy roài

----------

